# cant burn cds

## thecooptoo

default genkernel  2.6.20-gentoo-r8 

the DVD seems to be OK for everything else ive tried 

```
skippy model # cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/hdc  /home/paul/gnomebaker.iso 

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Asuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.2

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'SAMSUNG '

Identification : 'DVD-ROM SD-616  '

Revision       : 'F000'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Current: 0x0000 (Reserved/Unknown)

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM) 

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM) 

wodim: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

skippy model # wodim -v -sao -overburn driveropts=burnfree dev=/dev/dvd  -data /home/paul/gnomebaker.iso

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/dvd'

devname: '/dev/dvd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.2

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'SAMSUNG '

Identification : 'DVD-ROM SD-616  '

Revision       : 'F000'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Current: 0x0000 (Reserved/Unknown)

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM) 

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM) 

wodim: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

skippy model # 

```

----------

## didymos

If the pktcdvd module is loaded, try removing it.

----------

## thecooptoo

```
skippy model # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ntfs                   84052  1 

ipv6                  184352  24 

rtc                     8848  0 

via_agp                 6528  1 

agpgart                18100  1 via_agp

snd_cmipci             21184  1 

snd_pcm                43204  1 snd_cmipci

snd_page_alloc          6120  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib            6272  1 snd_cmipci

snd_timer              13956  2 snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep               5764  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         4864  1 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            13952  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          4364  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd                    29316  10 snd_cmipci,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

usblp                   9952  0 

parport_pc             27492  0 

parport                22184  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  1856  0 

i2c_viapro              5908  0 

i2c_core               11360  1 i2c_viapro

ne2k_pci                7136  0 

8390                    6656  1 ne2k_pci

tg3                    88196  0 

e1000                  91776  0 

nfs                    90172  0 

lockd                  44232  1 nfs

sunrpc                105948  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143788  0 

raid10                 18528  0 

raid1                  18080  0 

raid0                   6368  0 

dm_mirror              14964  0 

dm_mod                 36684  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   16228  0 

ohci1394               26864  0 

ieee1394               57208  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8960  0 

usbhid                 17984  0 

ohci_hcd               15044  0 

uhci_hcd               17132  0 

usb_storage            57760  0 

ehci_hcd               22092  0 

usbcore                84168  8 usblp,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

skippy model # 

```

----------

## thecooptoo

Ive come back to this ( and its still not working ) 

```
skippy paul # dmesg |grep DV

hdc: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

skippy paul # wodim --devices

Beginning native device scan. This may take a while if devices are busy...

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.

Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... giving up.

wodim: Invalid argument. Cannot set SG_SET_TIMEOUT.

skippy paul # wodim --scanbus

wodim: No such file or directory. 

Cannot open SCSI driver!

For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

the wodim documentation.

```

----------

## thecooptoo

```
skippy linux # dmesg |grep DVD  

hdc: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

skippy linux # cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 J��rg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: dev=ATA: is preferred over dev=ATAPI:.

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'SAMSUNG ' 'DVD-ROM SD-616  ' 'F000' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

skippy linux # cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 /home/paul/Desktop/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso 

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -sao mode.

cdrecord: If your drive does not accept -sao, try -tao.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 J��rg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: dev=ATA: is preferred over dev=ATAPI:.

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'SAMSUNG '

Identifikation : 'DVD-ROM SD-616  '

Revision       : 'F000'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

skippy linux # 

```

----------

